# 1957 old overholt bottle still sealed



## Aaron T (Aug 18, 2020)

Does anyone have any information about this bottle?


----------



## yacorie (Aug 18, 2020)

I buy them when I see them to display.  

Cool bottle.  I have a bunch of full whiskeys from minis to full size and empties also that I display


----------



## yacorie (Aug 19, 2020)

What type of info are you looking for?  If you decide you want to sell it - send me a message


----------



## Creek Diver (Aug 19, 2020)

The tax stamp says the whiskey was distilled in the spring of 1949 and bottled in 1957.  You don't have a photo of the bottom of the bottle to show the maker's marks, but there's a good chance the bottle was created by the Owens-Illinois glass company.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 11, 2021)

Not sure if you're still on here but I just saw this now. That bottle is worth a lot of money because it is full / sealed and the whiskey was distilled in Broad Ford. They quit making whiskey there in 1951 and quit bottling operations in 1955. That is why the label says your bottle was filled in Ohio.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 11, 2021)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Not sure if you're still on here but I just saw this now. That bottle is worth a lot of money because it is full / sealed and the whiskey was distilled in Broad Ford. They quit making whiskey there in 1951 and quit bottling operations in 1955. That is why the label says your bottle was filled in Ohio.


We should all get a taste! Please


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 11, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> We should all get a taste! Please


I have a mini bottle that also has whiskey in it from the same time period. It is tempting but I won't do it.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 11, 2021)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I have a mini bottle that also has whiskey in it from the same time period. It is tempting but I won't do i





WesternPA-collector said:


> I have a mini bottle that also has whiskey in it from the same time period. It is tempting but I won't do it.


Yeah I bet!


----------

